

Dart; or Why JavaScript has already won - cleverjake
http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2011/10/dart_or_why_jav.html

======
nordsieck
"I need to write a server-side program that does complicated business logic
and database queries and stuff. Why can’t I use JavaScript? I demand
JavaScript!

I don’t want that silly, ugly, badly designed public static main void
nonsense, but just a clean, powerful JavaScript function!

Failing that, I demand a language that allows me to write Java programs in
JavaScript, and I demand it now!"

RTFM

[http://download.oracle.com/javase/6/docs/technotes/guides/sc...](http://download.oracle.com/javase/6/docs/technotes/guides/scripting/programmer_guide/index.html)

------
beej71
It's just another language--jeez. It has some beneficial qualities that JS
lacks, IMHO. (These are spelled out in various whitepapers, so I won't
reiterate them.)

The sharpest programmers I know, many with C or Java backgrounds, pick up
JavaScript and don't bat an eye about it being a "real" language--what does
that even mean? It's just another language.

------
rbrcurtis
Yes javascript is already everywhere, but you know what is all over the place
too? Android phones. If dart delivers on speed, and android supports it, there
will be a very compelling reason for developers to use it.

------
madrox
The comic to go along with this argument: <http://xkcd.com/927/>

------
michaelcampbell
1997: "Google; or why Alta Vista has already won"

